# first Burberry scarf!



## mandyfin

Hi everyone! I have a work reward coming where I can select any item from YSL, GUCCI, or Burberry - up to $750 in value. I am looking at getting a Cashmere Classic scarf, but I won't see them in person and I want to choose the right color.
I am a pink/purple person and I was wondering if anyone had any feedback or photos on the below colors:

ALABASTER





						The Classic Check Cashmere Scarf in Alabaster | Burberry® Official
					

The Classic Cashmere Scarf in check is made at a 200-year-old mill in the Scottish countryside.




					ca.burberry.com
				




PALE CANDY PINK





						The Classic Cashmere Scarf in Pale Candy Pink | Burberry® Official
					

The Classic Cashmere Scarf in check is made at a 200-year-old mill in the Scottish countryside.




					ca.burberry.com
				




SOFT PISTACHIO





						The Classic Check Cashmere Scarf in Soft Pistachio | Burberry® Official
					

The Classic Cashmere Scarf in check is made at a 200-year-old mill in the Scottish countryside.




					ca.burberry.com
				




SOFT LILAC





						The Classic Check Cashmere Scarf in Soft Lilac | Burberry® Official
					

The Classic Cashmere Scarf in check is made at a 200-year-old mill in the Scottish countryside.




					ca.burberry.com
				




SOFT PEACH





						The Classic Check Cashmere Scarf in Soft Peach | Burberry® Official
					

The Classic Cashmere Scarf in check is made at a 200-year-old mill in the Scottish countryside.




					ca.burberry.com


----------



## CoastalCouture

Hi, I see it's been over a month and no one has answered. A while back I was choosing between the Alabaster and the Pale Candy Pink. I went with the Alabaster because it was pinkish and quiet. The Pale Candy Pink has black striping on it which was too high contrast for me and the midnight trench I planned to wear it with.


----------

